# Can I import from itunes onto Kindle Fire?



## Wordbybird (Mar 10, 2013)

I have stupidly stockpiled music on iTunes in my computer, even from disks I've ripped. Now I'm afraid I can't move them to my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon has a tool that will find all the music on your computer, even iTunes music that is DRM free (some of your older iTunes music might have DRM) and import it into the cloud. There is a limit to the amount you can store for free, though.

Be right back with the link....
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201113940

Betsy


----------



## kindlefirenewbie2013 (Feb 26, 2013)

I also found that IF Amazon has any music in their catalog that matches your iTunes collection, that won't import, they want you to buy it from them.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

kindlefirenewbie2013 said:


> I also found that IF Amazon has any music in their catalog that matches your iTunes collection, that won't import, they want you to buy it from them.


I never had a problem with this. Mine all imported just fine. which was a blessing to me, as we uploaded iTunes music from 3 computers as well as all of our CD libraries. It took a bit of time to upload it all, but it did all work just fine.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine took forever to upload, but it was pretty easy to do. They imported everything that didn't have DRM on it.


----------

